#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Alguem sabe configurar Huawei microwave RTN 950?

## Rador

Estou tendo problemas para validar e configurar um IDU RTN 950 da Huawei. Comprei este rádio usado e aparentemente o mesmo está como se nunca tivesse sido usado, ou seja, sem a validação de licença. Estou procurando alguém para cotar o custo para configuração deste modelo de IDU para podermos concluir nosso enlace.

Interessados podem ligar 83 9951-9909 / 3621-1585 ou no email [email protected]

----------


## pannorj

huawei rtn 950 optix??? se for... eu sei

----------


## pannorj

vc tem o software webLCT?

----------


## rimaraujo

> Estou tendo problemas para validar e configurar um IDU RTN 950 da Huawei. Comprei este rádio usado e aparentemente o mesmo está como se nunca tivesse sido usado, ou seja, sem a validação de licença. Estou procurando alguém para cotar o custo para configuração deste modelo de IDU para podermos concluir nosso enlace.
> 
> Interessados podem ligar 83 9951-9909 / 3621-1585 ou no email [email protected]


posso te ajudar a configurar o enlace, 
já tem o canal licenciado ? 
as IDUs são de alta e baixa? 
Quem te vendeu te passou NFe? Muitos desses rádios usados são roubados de Sites da TIM principalmente
se atente a isso.

----------


## eeds

Caso ainda precise também posso ajudar.

Sent from my E2363 using UnderLinux mobile app

----------

